# Nbc3MOM do you have swagbucks?



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

if so you just one 4000sb....hurry and claim

Pretty sure this is an HT member


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

expired


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I looked up the user name and it says NBC3MOM was last active on 2/8! That is a bummer that she missed it!!
I am pretty sure my swag name is BillandPam. So if you all see that call me or something! LOL! I have two baby goats as my swag profile pic!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I don't have a pic but my swag name is jamala94 so if you see that pm me.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I think that it would be a good idea to exchange cell # with those of us who are on almost 24/7, lol. 

Still unsure if I'd wanna know if I had been the hourly winner (which means I missed it) or go through life thinking I just hadn't been picked yet.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, I think I would rather not know than to get the call while I am out somewhere and then I can not get to a computer!! I heard that it only picks people that are logged in but I leave mine logged in all day and walk away and just click on that screen when I can.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Pelenake, I logged on the other day and the hourly winner was a name so close to yours. I was trying to click over the HT today to send you a message until I looked closer. The winner was a "Polenka". It made my heart skip a beat thinking I might actually know someone that won that 400 sbs.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Good news in the middle of the night would be a FIRST!


----------

